# كتـــــــــــــــاب تانــــــــــــ ship construction ــــــــــى و مفاجأة



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

:67: هذا هو الكتاب اللى وعدتكم به لكن للاسف لم اجد ردود على كتابى السابق, انا املك العديد و العديد م الكتب و البرامج الخاصة و المفيدة للدارسين و العامليين بالمجال البحرى.
ارجو التعليق على كتابى و كتبى السابقة حتى انزل المفاجاة .
المفاجأة هى : برنامج خاص ب (germanscher lloyd(G.L وهو لعمل الحسابات الانشائية دون الاستعانة بالمعادلات الكثيرة الموجودة فى الRULE.
الردوووووووووووووووووووود لا تنسوها​:4: 

الرابط
http://http://rapidshare.com/files/57880389/Ship_Construction.pdf.html
م . تامر دحدوح سيد احمد


----------



## m.hassanin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممتاز يا باشا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووور على الرد و اتمنى ان يكون الكتاب مفيد لك ان شاء الله.


----------



## انهارده احلى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك

وننتظر المزيد من المفاجات


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك على الرد و اتمنى ان يفيدك الكتاب :63:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه يا جماعة هو الكتاب مش عاجبكم و لا مش عايزين المفاجأة ....الردود


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (2 أكتوبر 2007)

يا بشمهندس 
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك يارب
جزاك الله كل خير 
بس يا ريت الكتب تكون على اي موقع غير رابيد شير


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى تامر مشكور اخى العزيز بس تأكد من الرابط ارجوك


----------



## معماري ينبع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس القرصان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا باشا
لكن لو فيه رابط غير رابدشير يا ريت


----------



## Bassoom (5 نوفمبر 2007)

وصلت الأمانة... :84: 
طيب فين المفاجأة ؟ :83:


----------



## johar (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط هوي يا أخوان 
http://www.rapidshare.com/files/57880389/Ship_Construction.pdf
وشكراً


----------



## johar (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط هوي يا أخوان 
http://www.rapidshare.com/files/57880389/Ship_Construction.pdf
وشكراً:67: :67: :56:


----------



## ahl2006 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد ومشكور وماقصرت


----------



## gadoo20042004 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااا يا أخ جوهر و شكراا ع الردود


----------



## marines (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ياريت البرنامج


----------



## اسطورة الخريف (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى تامر على الكتب القيمة التى وضعتها بين ايدينا فى المنتدى 

وارجو منك مساعدتى فى ايجاد اى موضوع يتعلق بمنظومة التزييت فى محركات الديزل 

نظرا لحاجتي الماسة اليه في مشروع التخرج

ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان 


اخوك اسطورة الخريف


----------



## البحار الجديد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع 
وانا بحاجة الى اي كتب لديك او تعرف عن مواقع تواجدها في الملاحة البحرية 
انا طالب جديد في الملاحة البحرية واطلب المساعدة في الكتب 
لكي اساعد نفسي على الانجاز والنجاح بشكل اكبر 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## dfs (4 يناير 2008)

هايل يا مستر


----------



## dfs (4 يناير 2008)

thankxxxxx


----------



## ناجى عبد الحميد (4 يناير 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## سششي (8 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر جدا جدا 
بس المفاجأة وينها 
ناطرينك
و شكرا مرة تانية
:13: :77:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (10 يناير 2008)

انا اسف ليس عندى كتب ى الملاحة البحرية لانه ليس تخصصى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (14 يناير 2008)

انتظروا البرنامج قريباااا و لكن انتظروا المفاجأة التى اهداها لى المهندس ماهر اولا
اشكر م ماهر كثيرااااااااااااا على ثقتة الغالية


----------



## بيكا احمد (17 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا اخي و لو امكن تغير موقع الرابط اكون ممنونك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 يناير 2008)

*رابط جديد*

:6: رابط جديد و شغال
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e708df/


----------



## marines (22 يناير 2008)

ياااااااااااااااااااارب نشوف البرنامج


----------



## ahmed.yousif (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.salah 500 (12 فبراير 2008)

mmtaz ya basha wa shokran


----------



## m.salah 500 (12 فبراير 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## gadoo20042004 (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااا لكل الردود


----------



## أمير البحر (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي جادوووووووووووووووووووو 

الكتاب ممتاز 
بس البرنامج ما شفتوش


----------



## عشيبة (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وماتقصر وما تبخل


----------



## هشام حسين على (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## ميغ (5 مارس 2008)

god bless you ,thanks, thanks


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا ع الردود


----------



## ياسينكو (1 أبريل 2008)

thanx ..johar ...very mutch


----------



## عبد اللطيف يوسف (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للمهندس تامر دحدوح وان شاء الله سوف نتقابل لما السفينة تدخل الحوض العائم وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## tariqsamer (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكور tariqsamer و عبد اللطيف يوسف
و ان شاء الله نتقابل بس امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 يونيو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss 
على الردود الجميلة
انتظر مقابلتك يا عبد اللطيف
بس امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## gadoo20042004 (28 يونيو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## m.hassanin (29 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (2 يوليو 2008)

العفو يا m.hassanin


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (17 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير
بصراحة وفرت علينا كتير ...

على فكرة دى اول مشاركة لى فى اى منتدى على الاطلاق


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يوليو 2008)

مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير
> بصراحة وفرت علينا كتير ...
> 
> على فكرة دى اول مشاركة لى فى اى منتدى على الاطلاق



*******************************************
نورت اخى الفاضل .... وكلنا هنا فى خدمه بعضنا البعض وان شاء الله نشوف مشاركاتك هنا معانا:56:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا م - ماهر على الرد لانى فعلا كنت بعيد فترة عن الملتقى


----------



## كريم الضوينى (23 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله
اكرمك الله وحفظك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا كريم


----------



## جمال كحيلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً والله الموفق


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جمال على الرد------------------


----------



## كريم الضوينى (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يباشا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشکورررررررررررر مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أغسطس 2008)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> انتظروا البرنامج قريباااا و لكن انتظروا المفاجأة التى اهداها لى المهندس ماهر اولا
> اشكر م ماهر كثيرااااااااااااا على ثقتة الغالية



----------------------------------

كلنا اخوات اخى الفاضل والعزيز.. كتر خيرك وعلى مجهودك معانا فى المنتدى وان شاء الله يجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك ... ونفيد بعض ونستفاد من بعض 

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## ادور (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ادور على الرد و المشاركة


----------

